# Game #2 - Spurs vs Cavs - Nov 3rd



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs.*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (1-0)* *vs.* *San Antonio Spurs (1-0)*

*Date:* Friday, November 3rd, 2006 
*Where:* AT&T Center - San Antonio, Texas
*TV:* ESPN / FSOhio
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 8:00 PM - ET











*Starters:*






































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Larry Hughes (32)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)

*Key Bench Players:*






























*PF:* Donyell Marshall (24)
*PG:* Damon Jones (19)
*PF:* Anderson Varejao (17)
*SG/PG:* David Wesley (4)

















*Starters:*





































*C:* Tim Duncan (21)
*PF:* Fabricio Oberto (90)
*SF:* Bruce Bowen (12)
*SG:* Manu Ginobili (20)
*PG:* Tony Parker (9)

*Key Bench Players:*






























*SG:* Michael Finley (4)
*PF:* Robert Horry (5)
*C:* Francisco Elson (16)
*SG:* Brent Barry (17)











- *Big game for us in terms of establishing our credibility as a contender. Always tough to win @ SA, but we need to put on a strong showing in front of a National audience.

Will be interesting to see if Hughes is truly back or if his 1st game was an aberration. I expect to see Lebron matched up against Tony Parker again, which could be key to the outcome of this game.

Z needs to show up as well, he was TERRIBLE against Washington.*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Notes*

*Click Me!*



> *Hoop happenings:*
> 
> James and Hughes combined for 53 points, 19 rebounds and 10 assists in the opener, but Brown said not to forget Drew Gooden (14 points, 11 rebounds). "I thought this was Drew's best game from start to finish," Brown said. "I don't recall him taking a single play off. He busted his behind."
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 11/03/2006 | Free throws still problem for Cavaliers*












> *Free throws still problem for Cavaliers*
> *Flight to San Antonio delayed due to extra practice at the line*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

should be a great game i cant wait for 7:30


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Beautiful game thread guys!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible start: Z and Snow with bad shots


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron's off the ball game is getting better.....

He's coming off screens and hitting 15 footers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes guarding Parker: no way Snow can keep up with them.


Drew with two bad shots.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Holyyyyyyy


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LEBRON JAMES!!!!!!

And people say LeBron doesn't dunk on people. Yeah right!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bron just facialed Duncan


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't like our offense right now: no movement unlike the Wiz game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why the **** is Eric Snow trying pullback jumpers?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is killing em just killing em right now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is looking good early on. I hope another Cavs player joins him soon though.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ughh FT's!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> LeBron is looking good early on. I hope another Cavs player joins him soon though.


Yep these Lebron early starts are fools gold.

We need to get Hughes going


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes has hit a pair of deep jumpers. Maybe his stroke is better.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wonder if AV could foul out of this game guarding Duncan?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need one of our post guys to step up to help Hughes and Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wade needs better commercials: I liked his one last year with the falls but these ones are boring


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron.....my lord.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron needs to post Ginobili: he's so much bigger


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron needs to stay away from the random jumpers he takes.

He's so effective in the post


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wesley is a bum on defense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is moving a lot better w/o the ball this year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron is moving a lot better w/o the ball this year


Big time. He is WAY better with his off the ball game. 

Maybe playing in the Olympics helped?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ft's FT's FT's


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 23-18 after the opening quarter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I still can't believe that dunk: that was sick. How high did he get up on that one?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great 1st qtr defensively effortwise. AV banging in there was nice to see.

Working Lebron in the post will keep him fresh for the 4th qtr as he's not expending as much energy.

I think we still need to get Larry some more touches and get Z a few baskets down low.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the sub by Mike Brown!

Keep Larry in when LBJ is out


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gawd Wesley looks awful


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I agree Mike Brown has done a good job in these games so far


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Gawd Wesley looks awful


He means well. It's just that his tank may be empty. So put him on the inactive list, let him recharge and if he does, bring Wesley back. But until then...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron goes out: our lead disappears on cue


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

remy23 said:


> He means well. It's just that his tank may be empty. So put him on the inactive list, let him recharge and if he does, bring Wesley back. But until then...


So do I, but that doesn't mean I should be on a basketball court. He just makes NO impact plays, and has caused two turnovers because he's too short to catch the ball. One with the Larry Hughes pass and then with the AV bounce pass. He's just a useless player...harsh, but true.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*B*rown showing some guts: keeping Lebron out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wesley gets burned again


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> So do I, but that doesn't mean I should be on a basketball court. He just makes NO impact plays, and has caused two turnovers because he's too short to catch the ball. One with the Larry Hughes pass and then with the AV bounce pass. He's just a useless player...harsh, but true.


We agree. You know from my posts ever since the preseason, I've repeated over and over and over and over again, that I want both rookies on the active list. And there's only one way to do just that: axe Newble and Wesley. There's no other way.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great play by Hughes: he looks awesome so far.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great defense Lebron!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why does Lebron shoot those jumpers? So frustrating


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why does Lebron shoot those jumpers? So frustrating


 Nevermind


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

FT's FT's FT's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What is with the FT's? Is it the new ball? Across the league nobody can make them


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kind of feeling we're blowing some real oppurtunities here. We're outplaying the Spus but only up 3


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What is with the FT's? Is it the new ball? Across the league nobody can make them


I was wondering the same thing myself. I wonder if there's a league wide drop in ft% at all.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Marshall looks _really_ bad this year. What exactly did losing all that weight accomplish?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes knuckle was nasty....I see why he missed so many games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We might need AV in here: energy is way down


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Like A Breath said:


> Marshall looks _really_ bad this year. What exactly did losing all that weight accomplish?


 I was thinking the same thing: he looked awesome in the preseason now nothing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

When is the last time we've scored???


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes is stroking the jumper. Nice.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn I love this Larry Hughes, like a new FA signing :clap:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z with a crazy tip. Good Lord.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Spurs are killing us with all these 3's, we'd be up 10 if our guys would close out on the perimeter


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

They're bailing Duncan out a little bit here. Some semi weak call last few possesions


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> They're bailing Duncan out a little bit here. Some semi weak call last few possesions


The refs are out of control, way too many calls in this game. No flow whatsoever.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Spurs are killing us with all these 3's, we'd be up 10 if our guys would close out on the perimeter


 Surprisingly it hasn't been Lebron's fault so far: so far I've counted Jones, Wesley, and Snow not rotating or simply losing track of there perimeter players


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can anyone in the entire NBA make 2 ft's in a row?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

what is with these refs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Lebron out of the game?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice we need to get Drew some more buckets


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why is Lebron out of the game?


 Nevermind Hughes is out.

I like Gooden's attitude before he'd miss hiss first 2 shots and disappear the rest of the game but not this game.

Dammit Sasha finish that


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

What the hell was Pavlovic doing with that ball? Ugh, all he has to do is dunk or make a layup and he can't even do that. Shannon Brown would've stuffed that down.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pavs blocked on the break. Sasha just had to cuff the ball low, wait until he soars past Manu in the air, then expose the ball for the lay up or dunk once free. Good finishers would have finished that play.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

James is freakin ridiculous


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How good is Lebron...damn.


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

duncan just got served by lebron with that sweet little left hander


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> Shannon Brown would've stuffed that down.


:clap:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Did Snow, Wesley, or Sasha have even one standout play that entire first half?

There is no excuse here not to get Brown and Gibson some minutes here. This team is one player away soo close. We have All-Star players or better at SF and SG. Our PF combo is solid. Z is ok. Just need another guard


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Like A Breath said:


> What the hell was Pavlovic doing with that ball? Ugh, all he has to do is dunk or make a layup and he can't even do that. Shannon Brown would've stuffed that down.


Tell that to Mike B. who somehow sees Wesley more deserving of minutes than Gibson and Brown. 

You know how bad Wesley is right now? He makes Snow look good.


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

i agree with almost everybody above.... i wanna see brown and gibson get some time... i mean at least put brown in.... send gibson to the d league then bring him up mid yr after he has progressed but give em a chance


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow is useless


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice by Drew!

I'm loving Lebron's work in the post, his ball handling and off-the ball play is all better this year as well. Amazing how he keeps getting better


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike B. needs to make an adjustment for that little curl play Parker keeps getting.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Our offense looks bad right now: need another shooter out there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Is Shannon Brown activated tonight? He looks dressed and all. I dunno.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a dumb foul by Snow . If you're going to hack hack him hard


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes out of synch. 

Not enough movement..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hughes out of synch.
> 
> Not enough movement..


 It's the zone: need another shooter in there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> It's the zone: need another shooter in there


Brown makes the adjustment :clap:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is that a flagrant? bull****: he didnt try to hurt him at all


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Could be a big momentum swinger. It's like no matter how well we play the Spurs just keep coming...gonna be tough to pull this one out if Hughes or someone other than LBJ doesn't step up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a lame foul call.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What is up with these refs? A foul every other play blah


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones and WEsley suck


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We really have a good combo with Gooden and AV. Like to see them both on the floor a bit more


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like they're playing Hughes as a 3 with Wesley/DJ...

Ferry needs to bring in a legit backup SF


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Wesley scored an and-1 in slow motion


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ROFL Wesley on the break. That was the slowest break I've ever seen: luckily Barry is a terrible defender


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Love it. Hughes!!!

We are whole different team with him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

CLUTCH 3 by Larry :clap:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We have a good lead. Now the Spurs will come charging down the stretch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Parker is tough to stop


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

They bailed Parker out there . That was good D by Hughes.

Come on just hold the lead around 10 till Lebron gets back in


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF was that Wesley?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron's ball handling skills look better (DAMN MAKE A FT!)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Refs seem to pick on Z at times


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's the Marshall I like to see!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Guys can stroke 3's with this ball (some shooting better than normal) but can't make foul shots? Watching games this season is a strange thing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I *hate* David Wesley.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My God WTF is Wesley doing? Those are STUPID shots


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wesley just flung up crap. I guarantee you that if one of the rookies were activated and did that, they'd be out of the game and never would come back.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is pissing me off: at least Jones and Snow don't hurt the team. They might not add much but Wesley is an actual negative out there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Exactly at least Snow knows how to play. And DJ while he may suck also knows what he's doing out there. 

Wesley is a CANCER, he is making us worse.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

OMG our FT's  Even Z can't hit em.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

OMG WTF kind of call is that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hack a Duncan?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the refs are killing us! what a weak offensive foul call on that last play

Uggh comeon bron finish that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Huh? Where was that foul?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Jesus chris when is the last time the Spurs have made a field goal? 

Get Gooden off of Duncan, it's killing our defense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man the refs are killing us! what a weak offensive foul call on that last play
> 
> Uggh comeon bron finish that


 No foul there?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Spurs getting all the calls.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Duncan flopping around and automatically gets a call? He initiated contact there on Z


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Clutch shot by Larry. Nice pass by Drew


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big shot from Hughes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Duncan is just destroying us. So frustrating.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bull****! TRAVEL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come LBJ, need these FT's.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh God FT's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing pass by Lebron. Need at least a split by Drew on the line


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like this lineup. Most athletic team we can put out there with Z and Gooden in there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I like this lineup. Most athletic team we can put out there with Z and Gooden in there


 I mean AV and Gooden. We can't guard Duncan but at least we can board and score. Then again nobody can guard Duncan


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a jumpball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to get Lebron the ball in position down low. The Spurs are overloading on him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Refs better not cost this game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ with the basket on the offensive end and taking the charge on the defensive end. Clutch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That should be continuation!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL Manu trying to flop


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron another double digit rebounding game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF was that, Parker just drove right down the lane


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes with the jam. Gives us more of a cushion.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great pass by LBJ there :biggrin: 

Dodged a bullet with that Ginobli miss


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shoo, thought Ginobili had that 3 after Marshall choked


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Wow good win by the Cavs. They were challenged hard by the Spurs but found a way to win. Cavs are looking good so far.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 88, San Antonio 81*


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

The defense was Solid tonight. Big Z. fouled out, but he had a double double too. The rebounding and shooting were both good. We just need to improve the foul shooting.


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

This is the 1st cavs game i've seen in a while, here in Australia we only get a couple of games a week so i dont see that many games. This is wat i noticed from the game today about the cavs:

1. Lebron is simply unstoppable when there is good spacing on the floor, even against 1 of the top perimeter defenders & a great shotblocker the spurs had no answer for him.

2. The cavs defense was pretty good for most of the game. Duncan's dominance near the end was simply because he is too good, although he did get away with way too much & should've been called for a travel on a key and1 possession.

3. There is absolutely no need for david wesley on this team, i think he is a useful player to have on a team, but the cavs do not need him because we have damon jones & eric snow who are experience guards. 

4. Larry hughes looks like the larry i saw a couple of years ago when he was actually aggressive with the ball, & his defense is starting to pick up to a much better level then last season. 

All in all i was very impressed with the cavs today, the 2 main things that stood out were the movement on offense & the defense as a team with some really great defensive rotations. I do still see a lot of improvement in the team.
I would also like to point out that the cavs rookies have to be given a chance on the court, particularly with some of the key players. With larry & lebron on the court gibson & brown should be given a chance as there really wont be much pressure on them to control the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Duncan, Bowen, and Ginobilli can't stop Lebron, who can? If he makes his free throws he cruises to a 40 point night. He really has to fix that element of his game. So many free points he leaves up there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs refuse to fold*













> *Cavs refuse to fold*
> *Late Spurs charge held off for victory*
> 
> Saturday, November 04, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Brown still seeks advice from former boss*












> _Cavaliers gameday[/b]
> *Brown still seeks advice from former boss*
> 
> *Cavaliers coach listens to Spurs' Popovich, who didn't like celebration*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*LeBron spurs victory on road*












> *LeBron spurs victory on road*
> *Cavs end nearly 20-year drought with great show in beating San Antonio*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

DAMN ... LeBron & the Cavs look like an entirely different team from Game 1. Sure didn't take them long to get in sync!!!

LeBron is more determined this season and those expressions on his face are new this year --- he is showing more of his emotions now (guess he feels he's a veteran now and entitled).

Whatever --- GO CAVS!!!!

They looked this good against the Spurs on the Spurs homecourt? With their free-throw woes? Can't say anymore than WOW!!!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Great win for us....That dunk that LeBron had over Tim Duncan was indescriable.


----------

